# molly with missing eyes



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I woke up this morning to find my molly in my community tank dead and missing his eyes, is this a disease or what?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Most likely no. I mean, his eyes missing probably aren't a disease. Eyes and other soft things are the first things to be eaten by tankmates when a fish dies.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well he was fine last night, I woke up to find him attached to the filter intake with both his eyes missing, could it be my kribs or angels?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

well he could have died by getting stuck in the filter but the eyes were defiantly eaten by the other fish


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Which one though


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

same thing happened to my male guppy.the females kept picking on him but i didn't think that they would kill him


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Did they eat his eyes too


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

yesthey were eaten


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm thinking its maybe my kribs, they're beggining to spawn


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It could be that or it could have just been a natural death. You never know.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You have lots of suspects. Kribs get territorial when spawning and they do like to eat meat. Most catfish will attack sleeping fish at night if they are hungry and serpaes will nip on other fish.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah I'm trying to get down on who did this, csi aquarium ediition


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

My Zebra Danios, who like to try to kill each other, took another's eye. It's still alive, swimming and swimming and swimming...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

My bet is on the Kribs. If they are trying to spawn, then they won't much like having any other fish in their territory.


----------

